# Feedern im Winter!



## Brassenhunter (4. Februar 2006)

Petri!
hier einige tipps um beim feedern im winter "eine chance" zu haben:

-benutzt die feinsten spitzen die dünnsten schnüre leichte futterkörbchen!
weißfische beißen im winter bekanntlich sehr sehr spitz!

-das vorfach sollte zwischen 50cm bis 1m lang sein!
über die größe des hakens lässt sich streiten: ich bevorzuge ein 14. haken!

-das futter sollte gut duften, aber so gut wie keine nährstoffe besitzen!

- wann kann ich fangen? 
am besten in den mittagsstunden! 
aber: gedult, im winter dauert es üblicherweise zum ersten biss über eine stunde!:c


----------



## sigi (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

Das ist wohl sehr gewässerabhängig, in großen Fließgewässern sieht es da schon ganz anders aus. Die Fische stehen sehr weit draußen im Strom, dort kommen Körbe 150g aufwärts zum Einsatz. Um diese Körbe werfen zu können bedarf es der stärksten Spitze und einer dicken Schnur


----------



## Fischers Fritz (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

Welche Körbe verwendet ihr bei Strömung?


----------



## Brassenhunter (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

ja das ist richtig;
ich hatte mich hier auf seen und vorallem kleinen ruhigen flüssen bezogen! (nicht so wie den Rhein!)

an fritz: an welchen gewässern angelst du??


----------



## Fischers Fritz (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

kleinem Fluss mit etwas strömung


----------



## Brassenhunter (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

ich würde sagen, 50 - 80g dürften reichen ,zusammen mit dem futter hast du dann ein schönes wurfgewicht! die 50g sollten dann das körbchen am boden halten ; 
(sollte man aber wirklich selber entscheiden! da ich das gäwässer ja nicht kenn!)


----------



## Brassenhunter (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

ach ja, noch ein super tipp:
kauft euch kleine tintenfische, und hängt lange stücke der arme an den haken! die riechen, wackeln und fangen!!


----------



## Fischers Fritz (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

plastik oder drahtkörbe?


----------



## plattform7 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

Bei geringer Tiefe würde ich immer die Drahtkörbe verwenden, damit das Futter auch rauskommt. Bei tieferen Stellen setze ich immer auf die Plastikkörbe, weil sie das Futter nicht so schnell freigeben und mein Futter deshalb immer erst am Grund aus dem Körbchen fällt...


----------



## Brassenhunter (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

soll ich puderzucker ins futter tun?
ich mein es riecht ja schön aber hat es wirklich sinn??


----------



## plattform7 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

Ich nehme immer Vanilezucker. Vor allem Brassen sind süßmäuler und mögen  es richtig süß...


----------



## Junger Dorschler (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

Tja feedern im winter das is nicht immer so leicht wie im sommer.die stückzahlen und die bröße sind nicht so groß.die futtermengen sind auch sehr verschieden,da man im winter viel weniger füttern muss.#6 aber es klappt und zwar gut.:q


----------



## Adrian* (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

Anstatt Vanille zucker oder ähnlichem setzt ich viel mehr auf das Mosella Vanille pouder...
Es gibt da aber noch jede menge andere sachen die man im Winter beachten muss...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

brassenhunter: welche stellen bringen bei dir/euch momentan fisch? habe die letzten sehr flach in relativ schwar strömung gefangen. allerdings erst nach 5 std bei einbruch der dämmerung, kommt aber wohl darauf an wie weit die jungs beim start des fischens weg sind


----------



## duck_68 (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

Aber beim Feedern im Winter immer schön vorsichtig sein - wenn das Wasser auf der Schnur und an den Ringen gefriert, kann es ganz leicht einen "Spitzenbruch" geben, gerade bei den ganz dünnen,,,

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Brassenhunter (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

ich persönlich, rühre nichts ins futter nur lockstoffe! achte darauf, dass das futter die richtige konsistens hat! es darf nicht ein ein einziger "matsch"-klumpen sein, sollte aber auch nicht auseinanderfallen. das ist villeicht nichts neues ist aber sehr wichtig! das vorfach sollte 50cm-1m lang sein bei einem hacken von der größe 14. daran kommen entweder zwei maden, ODER:
lange stücke von tintenfischarmen! nun einfach inj die mitte des flusses werfen, und warten... 
beim anschlag darauf achten, dass der fisch ihn nicht, wie im sommer, innahliert, sondern stark spitz beißt! 
also: sofort anschlagen bringt fisch!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

@brassen: rührst nix ins futter nur lockstoffe?|kopfkrat


----------



## Brassenhunter (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

nicht im winter! im sommer ja!


----------



## Adrian* (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

@Brassenhunter

dein satz "ich persönlich, rühre nichts ins futter nur lockstoffe" war ein wiederspruch in sich selbst...
Du schreibst "ich tuh NICHTS ins Futter, NUR Lockstoffe"...denk mal drüber nach


----------



## Brassenhunter (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

upps... na, ja... ich glaub jeder weiß was ich mein...


----------



## duck_68 (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*



			
				Brassenhunter schrieb:
			
		

> upps... na, ja... ich glaub jeder weiß was ich mein...




... und verwende bitte HAKEN und keine HACKEN, denn das ist Tierquälerei  

Nix für ungut#6 

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Adrian* (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

Was ich mich frage, es wird ja immer geschrieben das man im Winter nur mit kleinen Körben fischen soll, und die großen am besten ganz unten im Kasten verschwinden lassen soll...
ABER wenn ich doch einen großen Korb nehmen würde, habe ich doch mit einem Wurf, die menge Futter am Platz, wofür ich mit einem kleinen Korb vielleicht 2-3 Würfe bräuchte...?
Das heisst ich kann die Rute viel länger drin lassen, der Fisch hat mehr Zeit die Maden zu nehmen und vor allem habe ich mehr ruhe am Platz...??

Ich werde das am Wochenende mal Testen! Eure meinung dazu würde mich auch mal interresieren...


----------



## Schildifreak (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

Im Winter ist es aber besser wenn man mit kleinen Futterkörben fischt, weil
sonst aufeinmal zu viel Futter am Platz ist.
Also lieber 3 mal mit einem kleinem Futterkorb als einmal mit einem großen
füttern!


----------



## Angel Andi (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit wüzigen Futter machen können? Man hört ja immer daß, das im Winter besser sein soll. Ich will die Tage auch mal wieder Losziehen aber bei uns ist alles gefrohren. Da wo ich angeln gehen will ist ein Fluß der ist aber nur ca 1,5 Meter tief. Lohnt es sich dort überhaupt zu Angeln? Oder stehn die Fische eher im Tieferen.


----------



## Adrian* (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

@Angel Andi

Es ist sinnvoller im Winter mit stärker riechendem Futter zu fischen, da sich der Geruch im kalten Wasser schlechter verbreitet als im Sommer...
Meine erfahrungen sind, das ganz besonder's Rotaugen und Barben eher auf devtigere und würzigere Gerüche stehen...
Brassen gehen eher auf etwas süssere Gerüche wie Vanille,Lebkuchen oder Erdbeerfutter...

Vielleicht findest du in deinem Fluß ja ein paar tiefe löcher, kannst dich ja mal umgucken gehen bevor du mit dem Angelzeug anrückst...?


----------



## Fischers Fritz (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

Kann man die Löcker irgendwie sehen?


----------



## Adrian* (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

Wenn das Wasser einigermaßen klar ist, müsste man sowas eigentlich sehen können...


----------



## Fischers Fritz (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

und wenn`s drüb is?


----------



## Adrian* (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

Mmmh, manchmal sieht man das auch an der Wasseroberfläche, wenn da so wie Strudel sind, oder das Wasser ganz ruhig ist...
Musste dann mal mit der Rute testen, wenn du ne Verdächtige Stelle hast...


----------



## Fischers Fritz (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

ok werds dann ma versuchen


----------



## Adrian* (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

An solchen Plätzen ist das Wasser in der Regel auch immer tief...


----------



## tomkat (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

hallo
hat jemand ein paar futtertips drauf, irgendwelche natürlichen bzw. günstige lockstoffe wie zb vaniliezucker . habe auch schon von maggi würze gehört ?!

gruß
thomas


----------



## Adrian* (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

@tomkat

Ich setz im Winter fast du das Top Secret ROTAUGE ein, da riechen deine Hände und Angelzeug noch zwei tage nach! 1kg kostet 2.95euro...
Ansonsten das Mosella Select medium oder heavy gemischt mit Mosella Vanille Pouder und Kakao um das dunkel zu kriegen...


----------



## Adrian* (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

Ach, wenn du sonstige "lockstoffe" aus der Küche meintest dann... 
Einmal das "Butter-Vanille" das sind so kleine Flächen zum Kuchenbacken!
Dann Kakao, super um das Futter dunkel und klebrig zu machen...
Parmesan Käse, klau ich meiner Mutter immer aus den Spaghetti packungen, top für Barben!
Vanillezucker bringt meiner meinung nach nichts...
Maggi könnte was für Brassen und Aale sein...


----------



## KarpfenDenis (10. November 2007)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

ich denkei m winter immer salzig ?


----------



## lute (12. November 2007)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*



Brassenhunter schrieb:


> ach ja, noch ein super tipp:
> kauft euch kleine tintenfische, und hängt lange stücke der arme an den haken! die riechen, wackeln und fangen!!



wo kann ich kleine lebendige tintenfische kaufen???
und was kosten diese?
als köde wären sie mir dann doch zu schade, aber fürs quarium oder so.. #6


----------



## Wolfsburger (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

Der Thread ist zwar schon einwenig älter, dennoch hätte ich mal ein paar fragen.

War jetzt schon seit Mitte Dezember nicht mehr am Wasser, da bis jetzt immer noch alle Seen zu sind.
Halte es hier drin einfach nicht mehr aus und würde darum an ein Fluss (aller) ein wenig die Maden baden gehen wollen.

Nun meine Frage: Was für Hot Spods gibt es im Winter auf Rotauge, Brasse und co.?
Tiefe Stellen?
Flache Stellen?
Brücken?
Langsam fließend?
Schnell fließend?


----------



## Stefan 07 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

Hi, die meisten Angler gehen jetzt in die Häfen. Rotaugen kann man da in dieser Zeit immer fangen. Brassen eigentlich nicht. Mach feines Zeug drauf. 0,10er Vorfach 30cm lang und einen 20er Haken.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Fischhaker (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*



Adrian* schrieb:


> @tomkat
> 
> Ich setz im Winter fast du das Top Secret ROTAUGE ein, da riechen deine Hände und Angelzeug noch zwei tage nach! 1kg kostet 2.95euro...
> Ansonsten das Mosella Select medium oder heavy gemischt mit Mosella Vanille Pouder und Kakao um das dunkel zu kriegen...


 Ich auch klappt wunderbar auch bei eisigen Temperaturen!|krank:
In der neuen Rute&Rolle steht viel zum Feedern im Winter drin.Oder schaut einfach hier mal rein!http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/friedfischangeln/koerbe-zum-pickern-robin-illner.html


----------



## Anglerjugend (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

Ich hab auch mal ne Frage zu dem Futter aufpeppen mit sachen die man Zuhause hat.
Kann ich Kakao-Pulver verwenden um das Futter dunkel zu machen und gleichzeitig Parmesan untermischen um es für Barben attraktiv zu machen?
Weil Kakao is ja eher süß und Parmesan eher salzig?!
Verdrägt sich das?
Ich weis Versuch macht klug hab aber zz nich die Zeit um selbst das Zeug anzurüren und dann noch ans Wasser zu gehen um zu testen.


----------



## kaic (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*



KarpfenDenis schrieb:


> ich denkei m winter immer salzig ?



salzig (also Salz im Futter) schließt süße Aromen wie Vanille keinesfalls aus. eher das Gegenteil!!!


----------



## Dunraven (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Feedern im Winter!*

Nimm mal z.B. das süß riechende Armona Brasem von Van den Eynde, das ist, wie viele der VdE Futtersorten, eher salzig, auch wenn es nicht so riecht.

Ist doch das selbe wie süß/sauer beim menschlichen Essen, und auch in manche Kuchen/Plätzchen kommt etwas Salz. Wenn Du dir das mal überlegst, dann merkst Du warum Kai sagte es schließt sich nicht aus (bestes Beispiel ja die sauren Pommes/Herringe/ect. Gummibonbons).


----------

